# diorama for action figures



## Hunter84 (Oct 21, 2012)

I got a good idea to set up a diorama scene with some of my action figures, and to place it inside a safe glass box, its based on one of my favorite games, but i don't know what are the items i would need to buy to even start it.


----------



## hemble (Oct 5, 2012)

Hunter84 said:


> I got a good idea to set up a diorama scene with some of my action figures, and to place it inside a safe glass box, its based on one of my favorite games, but i don't know what are the items i would need to buy to even start it.


What scale are you looking at doing the dio?
What type of scene from the game you like are you after?
How big is the base going to be?

I build alot of action figure dios from 3-3/4" to 1/6 so if you would like to email me at [email protected] I will be more then happy to help you out.

Ron


----------

